# Fitness app Strava lights up bases.



## CQB (Jan 29, 2018)

Security concerns have been raised after a fitness tracking firm showed the exercise routes of military personnel in bases around the world.

Fitness app exposes military bases


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 29, 2018)

Who would have thought the Bagram running route was shaped like a cock and balls 🤔


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Who would have thought the Bagram running route was shaped like a cock and balls 🤔



Considering the base and most of the personnel involved, it should look like a vagina.


----------



## CQB (Jan 29, 2018)

I see a chicken and a bunny.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh-oh, we better be careful. The Taliban will find out where Bagram is.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 1, 2018)

CQB said:


> I see a chicken and a bunny.


 
It looks like a hamster eating a pizza.


----------



## CQB (Feb 1, 2018)

We have an app here, Straya, all our bases look like wombats. But that’s just to confuse the Chinese.


----------



## 256 (Feb 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> Considering the base and most of the personnel involved, it should look like a vagina.



I see what you did there! Haha


----------

